# scanimage -> undefined symbol: sanei_usb_init

## meian

Hallo,

habe ein Problem, bei dem ich einfach auf keinen grünen Zweig komme (hab weder mit Google noch mit der Suche hier etwas gefunden).

Und zwar kommt bei mir grundsätzlich bei

```
# scanimage -L
```

das hier

```
scanimage: relocation error: /usr/lib/sane/libsane-brother.so.1: undefined symbol: sanei_usb_init
```

zurück.

Kann es sein, dass da beim mergen etwas schief läuft? (meine persönliche Vermutung)

Schließlich ist

/var/tmp/portage/sane-backends-1.0.13-r2/work/sane-backends-1.0.13/sanei/

ja samt Inhalt vorhanden, also sollte doch auch alles benötigte installiert werden!?

Würde mich freun, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte  :Smile: 

Danke jetzt schonmal.

----------

## hyp0r

Das liegt nicht an dir, sondern an einigen Devels, die zu dämlich sind ihre ebuilds vor dem Einstellen auch auf Lauffähigkeit zu prüfen.

Die -r1 ohne das brother-patch läuft einwandfrei.

Du solltest also am besten das sane-backends-1.0.13-r1.ebuild emergen. Dann geht alles... Hatte dasselbe Problem eben gehabt..

Viel Glück dir!

----------

## meian

Yippie, läuft jetzt einwandfrei... bin begeistert ^^

Vielen Dank  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

genau das gleiche problem besteht hier auch

 :Arrow:  probiere mal ein downgrade auf -r1

----------

## boris64

 :Arrow:  -r1 läuft 1a, -r2 bricht mit oben genannten error ab.

da muss wohl beim ebuild-ersteller was schiefgelaufen sein...

----------

